

Coming to CED Tech Venture '12? Fogbeam Labs, PragPress present The Escape Hatch - mindcrime
http://fogbeam.com/september_2012.html

======
mindcrime
Since CED's "selection panel" didn't pick us for their "demo room," we decided
to put on our own event. We'll be four blocks from the Raleigh Convention
Center, at the offices of LocalSense. All CED TVC12 attendees (and anyone
else) are welcome to come visit the Escape Hatch hospitality suite.

Escape the noise and activity of the CED Tech Venture Conference and join us
at our hospitality suite. You'll get a chance to meet a select group of North
Carolina-based startups and their founders for product demonstrations,
networking and one-on-one conversation. Oh, and there will be beer, water &
food available as well.

Visit <http://fogbeam.com/september_2012.html> to RSVP.

